# Some photos of my bzzzz



## Judy Bee (Jul 4, 2006)

These were taken within the past 2.5 weeks with a little Canon powershot A710. All but the last pic were taken with the macro.

They are high res and load verrrrry slowly if you use a modem connection. 

http://www.catdreams.com/Bees/bees.html


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Very Nice pics!!!!!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

The Honeybees on Oregano, are those Italian? <Wink>


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Most excellent job!!


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah, super pics Judy....even the cat!
Tom


----------



## Judy Bee (Jul 4, 2006)

Actually, I always wondered if the oregano would make the honey taste 'Italian', but it's mixed with so many other late summer blooms I can never tell. Those bees do look Italian, but there are definitely dark bees in there, too. I live in downtown Eugene, OR and there are more than several beeks in the neighborhood, therefore all kinds of bee variations which come to visit.

-Judy


----------



## UtahBeekeeper (Oct 14, 2006)

*Top Shelf Images*

What great pictures. You have a good eye. In fact, your little corner of the web tells me that you are just an all around good person!! LOVE the quilt idea, and it's presentation on your site. JP

A Utah Photographer "Tip of the Hat"


----------

